# Please could anyone tellus us if they are familiar with ApsEthos Embroidery Software?



## Kamran (Jul 28, 2007)

Please could anyone tell me if they are aware of an embroidery digitizing software called ApS-Ethos and what they think of it? ( I've been told it is the most widely used in the U.S.A ). Also I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me whats the best software to use for embroidery design and digitizing in their experience? 
Wishing Everyone Well,

Kamran


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

I have never used APS Ethos software but it has been around for some time. However when someone suggests that it is the most widely used embroidery software in the US .... that will be stretching the truth a bit.

If you are looking to purchase embroidery software, take your time and try "hands on" as many of the programs out there as you can. 

Depending on what you are expecting out of your software and how serious you are about digitizing, besides APS you may also want to have a look at 
Tajima DG/ML [Pulse], Wilcom, Design Shop, Embird, Sierra, Wings, i-Punch, TES and others. 

Unfortunately, many who sell embroidery software tend to try and impress potential customers with "auto-digitizing". Truth is, although useful at times, autodigitizing has limitations and certainly is no substitute for manual digitizing. When comparing software, pay particular attention to manual digitizing functions and capabilities.

Bob


----------



## Kamran (Jul 28, 2007)

It amazes me how down to earth genuine good people are on these forums. Thank you for your reply Oldkush, I'm having problems getting to see Wilcom software and I've not come accross Tajima until now. 
ApS Ethos software has been shown to me and it did seem really good bearing in mind it is the first digitizing software I've seen. The rep seemed really honest and showed me how once the image had been digitized you were able to go in and further edit individual stitches, change textures and also the software could alter the stitching depending upon what type of fabric it was going on to. It retails around £8,800 in the UK for the Virtuoso Embroidery Software which is the latest edition and I'm lead to belive Wilcom is around £10,000 but I don't know what the difference in results would be.
I'm just starting off on a Brother PR600 II and I really want to be able to use software to convert drawn images to beautiful quality embroidery for childrens clothing.
I'm sorry to trouble you further but when you say manual digitizing does that mean " the ability to go in after digitizing and edit stitching?
Also is it true to say that once the software can edit stitching the final quality is dependent upon the efforts of the editor?
thank you very much for helping me Oldkush regarding the variety of software available, it has really let me know whats on offer,
Kindest Regards,
Kamran


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Kamran, what is the recommended software of your Brother PR600 vendor?


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Kamran

In manual digitizing, the software allows a person to create an embroidery design by manually drawing / tracing objects [lines, circles, rectangles, etc.] and then the software creates the stitches based on parameters set for this object by the digitizer. These parameters may include things like stitch density / length / direction and underlay stitching. 

For example, you would draw a circle on screen and then the program will create the stitches for that circle based on settings you have chosen for density, stitch direction, etc.

Embroidery software can be a big investment, so take the time to find out what is available and what you feel most comfortable using. If you have a dealer near by and they offer training, that can be a big plus. 

Digitizing has a steep learning curve so give yourself plenty of time to learn .... it isn't a click a button and you are done process. In the end, the digitizers knowledge of embroidery basics, their experience / skill and ability to get the most out of whatever software they are using will make the biggest difference in the quality of design produced .... not the brand of software used.

Unfortunately, I am not in the UK so I don't know where various brands of software are available for you. However, I do know that Tajima Embroidery Machines, Nottinghamshire, UK - AJS Embroidery Services Ltd and Tajima Professional Embroidery Systems. are Tajima dealers in the UK.

When it comes to embroidery software, Embird is definitely the best bang for your money. You can check it out [and download a free time limited trial version] at Official Web Site of Embird Software Authors 

There are a number of embroidery software groups which you may wish to
join like
WingsXP : Wings XP Users Group
Sierra_Embroidery_Systems : Sierra Embroidery Systems
WilcomES : WilcomES
TajimaPlus : Tajima Owners Group
Embird_Studio : Embird Digitizing Studio
ApS-Ethos : ApS-Ethos Users Group

There are Brother 600 groups at 
PR600-EmbPro_Machines : PR600 & Embroidery Professional Machine Lovers
PR600-EMB6Help : PR600-EMB6 Help

Also have a look at 
embroiderybusiness : If you have a home based machine embroid
and check out Amy Webster's "Anatomy of a design" at
Aldawldup

Take your time, do your research and you will do just fine.

Bob


----------



## Kamran (Jul 28, 2007)

Byron, my vendor recommends ApS-Ethos Virtuoso because it can be used with my brother gt 541 printer and the Brother PR600 II and if my understanding is right, images can be then produced on either.

Bob, thank you so much for making sense of the "manual digitizing" for me, the slow long steep learning curb has just begun. I'm going to say hello to the software forums, I know it will be really helpful. Bob I really do appreciate the time you have taken, somebody brought you up beautifully,
Yours Sincerely,
Kamran


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Kamran,
I have the pr600II also and really like embird. I think it's learning curve is a lot smaller than most, and lots of support through yahoo groups. I've used the more expensive software,but prefer embird for most things. Not to say the others out there aren't better in some aspects, but there isn't much it can't do. Your machine will read both pes and dst designs. Most of us use dst because it contains the proper cut codes. Be sure to join the pr600 groups on yahoo as well as check out the embird groups if you decide to go that way.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Kamran said:


> Byron, my vendor recommends ApS-Ethos Virtuoso because it can be used with my brother gt 541 printer and the Brother PR600 II and if my understanding is right, images can be then produced on either.


The GT541 is a DTG machine, right? I'm wondering what special features/functions can the ApS-Ethos give you for the GT541?


----------



## devinc (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Kamran,

I am digitizing since 1999 and believe me I have tried all the software available in the market.

Nothing comes close to Wilcom, for its ease of use and its short learning curve.

I started on my own in 1999 and taught myself, by reading the help files that came with the software and doing tonnes and tonnes of trial and error stuff.

When I was learning, I used to look at a lot of stock designs - to see how the experts have digitized them - once again, it was Wilcom which permitted me to run the designs stitch by stitch and look how the machine would run.

I would strongly recommend Wilcom.

Cheerios,

Devin


----------



## Kamran (Jul 28, 2007)

If my understanding is correct, I belive the Apthos Software can be used to convert images to digitized embroidery with the advantage of also being able to be used with the Brother GT 541 DTG and the Brother PR 600 II, converting images freely between them. For now thats the only advantage I know. I like your embroidery site Byron, did you draw the images?

Hi Devin, thanks for responding, your words are appreciated. The lady who showed me the Apthos showed me how we could change the type of ( varibles )stitch, material to be stitched onto, texture of areas along with being able to see the design run and change the order of it. My level of understanding is years behind yours, please could you tell me what else Wilcom 65 can do? Also please could you tell me, in your experience if one design is used and digitized/embroidered through different software on the same machine, would there be a big difference in the quality of each example?
Many thanks,
kamran


----------



## devinc (Aug 27, 2007)

I certainly believe so, let me point out here *my expertise lies in digitizng alone*, this is more of a technical question - the whole purpose of an embroidery digitizing software is to give instructions to the machine, how it would run, when to sew and when to trim, which way the stitch angle will flow and so on and so forth.

Now, different digitizing software have different set of rules - which are deciphered by the machine - hence you have different stitch patterns, created by just the needle penetrations.

And every machine has different 'PCBs', motors and other electronics and the core software that runs it, which would react differently from machine to machine.

So, in my opinion, there would be some difference - how significant, I can't say - but the same design may vary from machine to machine.

Having said that, I would also like to add, that any successful embroidery owns just 1/3rd of its success to digitizing - the remaining 2 parts lies with other factors - like the threads being used, the needles, the backing, the condition of the machine, the speed and most importantly the operator.

Many a times humans bungle up a perfect design, by not paying close attention to the thread tensions and the speed a particular design should be run - sometimes they fail to frame the fabric properly etc. etc.

Hope this information is not in excess.

Devin


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Kamran said:


> If my understanding is correct, I belive the Apthos Software can be used to convert images to digitized embroidery with the advantage of also being able to be used with the Brother GT 541 DTG and the Brother PR 600 II, converting images freely between them. For now thats the only advantage I know. I like your embroidery site Byron, did you draw the images?


Yep, some of those are from previous projects, and some are "stock" designs from Tajima. As for the GT541 compatibility, I don't think that it's too big of an advantage, as I'm sure you will need a raster editing software like the photoshop, or a much powerful vector drawing softeare like CorelDraw to print designs on your DTG. My guess is that the Apthos will allow you to draw vectors so you can print on your DTG, and then later, add stitch informations on those vector segments, so you can embroider them in your PR600.


----------



## SHALO (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kamran, I have Generation software I paid $1800 (US dollars) you can download the software online but you will need a Dongle to run it. I like it (it is not perfect) but works for me,I am doing digitizing for couple of embroidery shops. and DO NOT fall for AUTO DIGITIZING, you will almost use it %5 of the time(or even less) . 
I hope this was helpfull, wish you good luck.


----------

